# S J Dixons Wallpaper, Wolverhampton, May 2013



## TranKmasT (May 28, 2013)

Thanks to *Donebythehands*





*Alternative history.*

_In 1854 S J Dixon was sitting at his breakfast table reading the Guardian when, after an accident, got the idea for two revolutionary decorating inventions; _

One morning whilst serving Mr Dixon a bowl of hot cereal consisting of rolled jumbo oats, milk and water, his young fiancé, Mary Anne Glypta, tripped on a ripple in the poorly laid linoleum flooring. She lost her footing which in turn sent his breakfast soaring all over the table including his freshly ironed newspaper. 

After tending to his lightly scolded future wife, he returned to the table to find the paper had begun to adhere quite evenly to it. Due to it not being entirely dry he found he was still able to manipulate it against the surface. He was also intrigued by the slightly raised texture left on the paper.

Astounded by this he retired to his lab to experiment, perfecting his new found adhesive gloop and textured paper covering.




*Real history.*

This building, owned by S J Dixon & Son Limited, was erected in 1885 on Cleveland Road by a local firm of builders, Bradney & Co, as an extension to Forder & Co's extension to their 1880/2 factory. Bradney's workmen are said to have used the newly available electric light to extend their working day in order to complete the work.

The building was reported to have been, at the time of its completion, the tallest building in Wolverhampton; but whether or not that included church spires or purely secular buildings was not stated.





_The gable and rear walls are of stock brick but it is the facade that fulfills the Victorian ideal of having a building that is both useful and beautiful, a celebration of Victorian commerce. The polychromatic effect is achieved by contrasting cream stone, as well as horizontal bands of blue bricks, against the high quality orange terra-cotta bricks laid in Flemish bond. Across the top of the third storey are decorated panels in terra-cotta that was prized for its qualities of durability and demonstration of decorative relief work.
_











 . 
























 . 




































































​


----------



## flyboys90 (May 28, 2013)

Nice to see it aint been knocked about and very clean,thanks for sharing.


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (May 28, 2013)

liking this


----------



## sj9966 (May 28, 2013)

Cracking shots Mart, looks like a great place!


----------



## Lucky Pants (May 28, 2013)

Looks good this location and nicely captured thanks for sharing


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 28, 2013)

Fantastic location! Looks like an epic mooch. Fab shots and report, great alternative history


----------



## Bones out (May 28, 2013)

What a beauty!


----------



## UrbanX (May 29, 2013)

Nice one, fantastic architecture. I deffo prefer the alternative history!  lovely photos mate cheers for sharing


----------



## Mars Lander (May 29, 2013)

Proper good is this!!!


----------



## perjury saint (May 29, 2013)

*Looks a proper good mooch this... Tidy pix too! *


----------



## TranKmasT (May 29, 2013)

Thanks people.



perjury saint said:


> *Looks a proper good mooch this... Tidy pix too! *



Cheers. Saw you team NKPS moniker written in the dust. Where else did you visit on your tour.


----------



## RichPDG (Jun 2, 2013)

Good report and nice pictures. Nice to meet you today SJ9966


----------



## ZerO81 (Jun 2, 2013)

Now that does look really nice!


----------

